# for cat owners with V's



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

There is hope....even with older cats getting along with your V.

Our 16 yr old female has pretty much lived under the bed in our guest room since the day we brought Ruby home Feb 18, 2011...remember the day so well 

She is a bit of a shy cat but has always been so loving and sweet. I always made sure we had pet gates up for her so she can get away even when Ruby was as small is she was. Fast forward to a year later, we took the gates down and allowed Ruby in to see her more and have been giving the cat many treats as she is food motivated. She will barrel past Ruby for any food.

During the last month or so she has been coming out under the bed on her own with Ruby around and allowing Ruby to give kisses and even cleans her ears...gross. Ruby loves this! I finally got my first picture of them together.

Our 8 yr old male - took him about 6 months to get used to Ruby and spends a lot of time with him. Every cat is different.

Slowly but surely...we are getting there.


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

Good to know.

Keke thinks our 16 year old cat is a chew toy :-(.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

awesome - thanks for posting that! Our V only wants to chase the cats - the faster you come at the cat the faster the cat runs!!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Wonderful! We also are a peaceful household with canines and felines. Our scaredy cat still only comes out of his safe room (with baby gates) for food or when Oso is out. The other two (yes, we have three cats), coexist nicely. I wouldn't say they love him, but they tolerate him. Oso likes to lick their ears too, he even will bring them toys. For awhile, it was just constant rejection for him. One day, after sitting next to him for about 5 minutes (a big step at that time) one of the cats got up and left the room. Oso cried for about a minute. He gets so excited when they will tolerate his licking/nuzzling them.

Oso used to point at them all the time when they were babies, but we stopped him immediately. We would break his point and pet both him and the cats at the same time. Luckily he didn't chase when he just saw them, but only when they ran, then he got a time out/squirt.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/03/cats-rip.html

Our two cats died three months ago. Both dogs look under the bed for them still. "Where'd they go?"



> you don't have to resort to blag posts U2 spy plane,


u2 spy plane?

15 to go. :

RBD


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

redbirddog said:


> http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/03/cats-rip.html
> 
> Our two cats died three months ago. Both dogs look under the bed for them still. "Where'd they go?"
> 
> ...



RBD- hilarious blog post. I was reading it out loud to my husband in my best prisoner cat voice!

Sorry to hear about both of your cats passing


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Rubyroo - so happy for you that your old gal is starting to come around! Poor thing, so sad that she hid under the bed. She must be starting to realize that Ruby is a big softy!

Luv2laugh - I love that picture of your clan! Not sure if it's because I saw it in your blog under the heading "what are they conspiring?" but it reminds me of a photo rendition of animal farm!

Redbirddog - I read the cat/dog diary a while back on threefsh's blog - or someone's blog - I got such a kick out of it! So clever! I also read it out loud to my bf, who thought it was great as well!! I'm sorry to hear about both of your cats :-[


----------

